# Discovery bar



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

Has anyone have this just not show up? I upgraded the HDD today and ever since it hasn't showed. Everything else so far works just fine.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

joewom said:


> Has anyone have this just not show up? I upgraded the HDD today and ever since it hasn't showed. Everything else so far works just fine.


It probably will very shortly. If I thought that would make it go away permanently I would order a hard drive tonight.


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

RoyK said:


> It probably will very shortly. If I thought that would make it go away permanently I would order a hard drive tonight.


I am kind of liking it. Been gone since about 10am today.  I will let you know if it ever comes back. It shows on all of my other TIVOs.


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

this is awesome still no discovery bar!!!


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

I wish mine wouldnt show up


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Yeah do you make house calls? My discovery bar needs to disappear too.


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

trip1eX said:


> Yeah do you make house calls? My discovery bar needs to disappear too.


Wish I knew what caused it. Others I am sure upgraded their HDD but that is when it started. Was there before and not once (just checked) has it shown after.


----------



## h2oskierc (Dec 16, 2010)

joewom said:


> Wish I knew what caused it. Others I am sure upgraded their HDD but that is when it started. Was there before and not once (just checked) has it shown after.


We all wish you knew what caused it too.


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

h2oskierc said:


> We all wish you knew what caused it too.


Checked it this morning and still no discovery bar!!


----------



## davidg716 (Jan 20, 2015)

Mine took about 24 hours to come back after upgrading my drive.


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

davidg716 said:


> Mine took about 24 hours to come back after upgrading my drive.


Man you killed my week. Just kidding. Well if it is back when I get home today that was it. If not maybe its gone for good.


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

davidg716 said:


> Mine took about 24 hours to come back after upgrading my drive.


Got home and still gone.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

So what's up there if there is no discovery bar? Just empty space? If I disconnect my Roamio from the internet the discovery bar is replaced with an error message. Not really an improvement.


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

justen_m said:


> So what's up there if there is no discovery bar? Just empty space? If I disconnect my Roamio from the internet the discovery bar is replaced with an error message. Not really an improvement.


Just lovely blue color!


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I wish we had the option to remove it and make the My Shows list use the whole screen, like when I browse to another TiVo. Even if it stayed in TiVo Central.


----------



## WorldBandRadio (Dec 20, 2010)

RoyK said:


> It probably will very shortly. If I thought that would make it go away permanently I would order a hard drive tonight.


I sure wish there were one more option in the Discovery Bar config screen: turn it off.


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

WorldBandRadio said:


> I sure wish there were one more option in the Discovery Bar config screen: turn it off.


Me too as mine came back late last night


----------



## WorldBandRadio (Dec 20, 2010)

joewom said:


> Me too as mine came back late last night


It would not be as annoying if there were a less subtle indication that there is no more "up" to scroll.

I find myself moving up through a list (say, My Shows) and, thinking there is more to the list that will scroll, I hit the up button again, resulting in me landing in the Discover bar.

Indeed, if TiVo is looking at those menu stats, they would think that I actually use and like the Discover bar, when the reality is I only land on it in error.

But it would be really nice if I could config it to disappear.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

WorldBandRadio said:


> It would not be as annoying if there were a less subtle indication that there is no more "up" to scroll.
> 
> I find myself moving up through a list (say, My Shows) and, thinking there is more to the list that will scroll, I hit the up button again, resulting in me landing in the Discover bar.
> 
> ...


I probably do that a dozen times a day. A small thing but annoying.


----------



## WorldBandRadio (Dec 20, 2010)

RoyK said:


> I probably do that a dozen times a day. A small thing but annoying.


It's a sign of a poorly designed UI.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

To avoid that I primarily just skip to the top and work down.


----------



## zaphodbeeblebrox (Feb 14, 2015)

jrtroo said:


> To avoid that I primarily just skip to the top and work down.


That, plus deliberately not using the other ad spaces/banners to schedule a recording or SP through, is how I try to express "I don't need this". Just one less raindrop in the ocean of people who do the opposite, or are clumsy at navigating, though...


----------



## iconoclast (Oct 27, 2014)

WorldBandRadio said:


> It would not be as annoying if there were a less subtle indication that there is no more "up" to scroll.
> 
> I find myself moving up through a list (say, My Shows) and, thinking there is more to the list that will scroll, I hit the up button again, resulting in me landing in the Discover bar.
> 
> Indeed, if TiVo is looking at those menu stats, they would think that I actually use and like the Discover bar, when the reality is I only land on it in error.


I do the same thing. That is the only time I ever "use" the Discovery bar. In error while up scrolling.


----------



## WorldBandRadio (Dec 20, 2010)

iconoclast said:


> I do the same thing. That is the only time I ever "use" the Discovery bar. In error while up scrolling.


Yup. For me, the Discovery Bar is a continual user interface annoyance.

A detriment to the TiVo customer experience.


----------

